# Dismantling Jnr Emperor Clip.



## TurnaPen (Aug 19, 2009)

I am trying for a closed end Jnr. Emperor with invisible clip, here is how I pulled the clip apart.. Amos
Pictures 1 &2 the clip as is.
pic 3-the three step hole so I could punch out the cap.
pic 4 -the clip in the hole use a thin rod and punch out, pic 5 the end cap out
pic 6 -now a small gap appears on the clip.
pic 7 another jig close to the end of the block a 12.5 mil hole place clip in it. Pic 8 you can see small brass ring within the silver ring
pic 9  I used the end of a 5/16 drill bit and ablock of wood to punch out the brass bit
pic 10 all apart, pic 11 all apart, pic 12 all apart
pic 13 all apart close up, pic 14 all apart close up
pic 15 just to get this!!!    and pic 16 and this!! 
Amos


----------



## BigShed (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nifty Amos, well done


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 19, 2009)

Well hot damn, I've never seen anyone disassemble that clip! I need to spend more time on IAP:wink: Very well done, thank you for the step-by-step pics. I've always been ticked that the finial is NEVER aligned straight with the clip and it's bothered the crap out of me, I never even thought to dismantle it and rebuild it! I'm guessing the whole thing is glued together, not just press-fit, am I right?


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that both Ca and press fit are involved, but a good whack with a piece of wood on the drill bit soon fixed that!!!!!! Amos


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Amos.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 19, 2009)

That's very well done, albeit an expensive clip!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 19, 2009)

It is good to know it can be done, that is for sure. Thanks Amos!


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Very well done. Could you add this to the files section for future reference.    Thanks Darrell Eisner


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 19, 2009)

Amos, well done indeed.  Now you must post a photo essay on your sweet invisible clips.  You gotta know that was coming.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 19, 2009)

Who'd have thunk. Thanks for the step-by-step instructions and photos. Very nicely done.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 19, 2009)

Reason why I haven't posted on the "Invisible clips" is because there are two excellent articles in the library on it; but I will photo this time around and maybe put in this section,(beware) I use the laser to cut the clip hole. Amos


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, you must have more money than me... that's like buying a Ferarri and pulling out the engine!  Ok, maybe I'm exaggerating a little.
Good work, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 20, 2009)

I was apprehensive when I did it, but I wanted to give the Closed end Jnr Emp a go, Amos


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Filed away for future reference 

Thanks for having the gonads to do this and double thanks for taking the time to photograph and post.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a very expensive to kit to be breaking it up and using only part of it.  I hate not using all of a mere Junior Gent to make a closed-end, but ...

... very informative, thanks!


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 21, 2009)

Not all's a waste...you could always use the finial to embellish another pen...

It has my gears turning now. I'm thinking of dismantling a JS2 and making a custom finial for it.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 21, 2009)

I always save left over bits for other projects down the line. Amos


----------



## Dai Sensei (Aug 22, 2009)

WoodenInk said:


> Reason why I haven't posted on the "Invisible clips" is because there are two excellent articles in the library on it; but I will photo this time around and maybe put in this section,(beware) I use the laser to cut the clip hole. Amos


 
I must admot I'm still a bit confused about how to grind down the clip, when with this type of clip the dia of the "ring" part is close to the outside dia of the pen - ie how do you gind it down without grinding it away? 

Cheers


----------



## VisExp (Aug 22, 2009)

That has to be a bit nerve wracking pounding on that clip!

Amos, would you mind if I copied your images and explanation and prepared a short article for the library?


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 23, 2009)

PM sent Kieth. Amos


----------

